# How to slow down grain feeding - Like a slow feed bowl??



## phil (Jul 25, 2010)

I need a method of slowing down the speed at which my milker demolishes her feed. I can only milk while she is actively eating.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Put to rocks in her food dish she has to eat around or add alfalfa pellets or hay stretcher pellets. They are bigger and take longer to chew. Some does eat around them but that essentially gives you the same result of slowing down her eating rate


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You can also put hay in the feeder and then put the grain on and around it and it will help slow her down.


----------



## phil (Jul 25, 2010)

great ideas. thank you!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh Cool! I'm going to do that too!


----------



## black-smith (Jan 20, 2011)

I add water so the grain is swimming...
She still eats it, but can't inhale it at the same speed


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Our milk stand has a large feed bin attached and I scatter the grain all over so it gives me a min or two longer for those impatient does who wont stand still unless stuffing their face.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

I would like to try to design a feeder for milking.Something they have to lick at to make the feed come out.

I got some ideas how to build it,just havent got to it yet.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Alright!! I love new inventions to make my life easier.. or at least less frustrating! You Go, Steve! I'll take one!


----------

